# who remembers these gems?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

And my favorite two, which I had hours of fun with, amazing two games here:









I wouldnt swap any of those games for anything on a PlayStation or Xbox


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never cared for Street fighter but loved Streets of rage haha


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I remember Paperboy on the C64

I had International Soccer on a cartridge for the C64, that game got some hammer I can tell you.

Way of the Exploding Fist





Couple of the favourites had to be Hyper Sports and the Epyx series of Summer Games/ Winter Games


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I loved renegade on my spectrum 128k 

arcade machine favs were! 

double dragon 
out run 
chase hq 
operation wolf?
paperboy


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Only two computers I own are my snes and mega drive.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Had a C64 and loved it. Loved paperboy and used to play way of the exploding fist for hours! 
I remember my first game was Mr Wimpy build a burger !! 
Can`t remember what other games I had though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Ross, streets of rage was one of my favourites at the time.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Streets of Rage, playing with my brother. 

I remember 007 Golden Eye for the 64.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I liked streets of rage too but owned a SNES so I think I only ever played it at friends houses. Street fighter however was basically an obsession for me. I used to always play as ken, as somehow he seemed better than ryu to me lol
Few more games I used to play

















Feel free to add your own!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Paperboy and star fox brings back some memories! Another good one was donkey kong & diddy kong... Streets of rage was superb.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to like the adventure/simulator type games , looking at these 2 now they are pretty poor , But back in the day it was defining the games we play today


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I spent many 2 shilling bits on Mr Do! back in the day...


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Some classics there. We had an atari 2600 and one of those binatone orange and black things.


----------



## Fr33K!e (Mar 5, 2015)

Some of these games bring back some childhood memories. Me and my cousin played Paperboy all the time when I went to visit her, me and a friend always played Street Fighter, Mario Kart, F-Zero and many others.

Games that Stick in my mind the most:

Goldeneye - we played this all the time on N64
Uni Rally on the SNES
Duck Hunt on the NES
Sonic 2 on the Mega Drive
Golden Axe on the Mega Drive
Streets of Rage on the Mega Drive
Arkanoid on the Amstrad CPC 128 (floppy disk drive not cassette)
Zelda Ocarina of Time of N64
I spend a lot of time playing Gran Turismo 2 and spent a fair bit of time on Forza 5 and 6.

At the moment I'm playing Black Ops 3 and keep dipping into Skyrim and Oblivion (all on the PC) and have started play COD 4 again - used to play for team in clanbase in COD 4.

I Liked Battledfield 2 Vietnam, Battlefield 3 for gun master and close quaters but have never really gotten to grips with Battlefield 4.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ultimate button basher at the arcade was "track an field"
Reincarnated as "Daley Thompson's Decatholon" on the Sinclair Spectrum.
Such a simple concept.
Bash 2 buttons faster to run faster and hit another to jump/throw/hurdle


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Remember a game on my friends commodore 128 on floppy disk. It was called racing destruction set and was brilliant. Took an absolute age to load but was hours of fun after it did.
I think it was made by electronic arts if I remember correctly. 
Was such good fun at the time


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

You can still play these games on your PC using one of the SNES emulators that are available for free.

Snes9x is a pretty good one.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Jet Set Willy I used to play on my Commodore Vic 20. Needed an expansion pack to bump it up to a whopping 16k😃😃 Track and Field, Defender, Asteroids and Q Bert were big when I was at high school and I wasted most of my paper round wages on them!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

pantypoos said:


> You can still play these games on your PC using one of the SNES emulators that are available for free.
> 
> Snes9x is a pretty good one.


I have retro Atari games for my PS2 which is main reason I can't get rid of it😯


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

You guys may enjoy this then:
Classics and DOS games


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

MagpieRH said:


> You guys may enjoy this then:
> Classics and DOS games


Some good games there. 
Prince of Persia
Wolfenstein 3d
Street fighter
Donkey Kong
Batman returns
Mario
Golden axe 
doom

Many hours killed on those


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Jet Pac
Atic atac

and of course, hours and hours wasted on 
Lemmings


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Donated my consoles to my boy.
Sega mega drive 16 bit
And N64
Games golden axe classic 
Pit fighter
Golden eye


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

I used to have a game called cannon fodder for amiga 1200. Brilliant game where you comanded troops to complete missions. I always tried to promote my favourite up the ranks. Great soundtrack to if i recall correctly.
Also loved the following;

Golden Axe snes
Double dragon snez
Street Fighter 2 snes
Wrestle Mania snes
Wipeout ( ps)


----------

